# Any tips for Prague?



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hope I've posted this in the right place. There's a possibility that I might find myself in Prague at short notice. I've gone back a couple of years in the review section but not found anything. I hope that's not an omen.

My last journey to Cz was rather wet and involved 3 weeks on a motorbike in "high summer" (go and check the annual rainfall chart for Plzen, I wish I had!). We got as far as Plzen and just sheltered in the Urquell brewery, I don't think we got as far as coffee.

Does anyone have any knowledge of places to Czech out (sorry!) or places to avoid?

Thanks in advance


----------

